# biometric enrolment letter



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, has anybody received their biometric enrolment letter from the UKBA yet? My application was received by the UKBA on the b14th of November 2012, but I am still waiting for the letter from the UKBA. Is there anyone that applied around this time?


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Received 9th November by the UKBA....*



Esthi said:


> Hi, has anybody received their biometric enrolment letter from the UKBA yet? My application was received by the UKBA on the b14th of November 2012, but I am still waiting for the letter from the UKBA. Is there anyone that applied around this time?


Hi, we sent the FLR(M) on the 7th of November 2012, it was received on the 9th Nov. (payment taken out on the 8th!!!) and I got the bio enrolment letter yesterday, the 28th of January 2013.

NOTE: It's _dated_ January 21st -- it took a week to get to me -- one has 15 working days from the letter's date to enrol, or the application may be rejected as invalid. Please note the date of your letter!

AND: the web address they give you in the letter is useless and doesn't work. The web address given in the FLR(M) Guidance Notes doesn't work either. Call the helpline on the letter for the Post Office branch near you. I got connected almost immediately and the lady was kind and helpful.

AND: It costs £19.20 by cash or debit card to enrol.

Hope this helps!

NYer


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

That is great! Thank you so much for your reply and advice . Hopefully the letter will be with me soon!


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Debit Card Snafu*



Esthi said:


> That is great! Thank you so much for your reply and advice . Hopefully the letter will be with me soon!


Esthi, you're welcome! I also hope you get that letter soon.

The letter will tell you that the Post Office will accept cash or debit cards only. However, my debit card (on a US bank) could not be read by the card reader. Even though 'Debit' is printed on the card, it would not work, being interpreted by the card reader as a credit card. So I had to pay cash... just a bit of advice!

In the anxious time while you're (or anyone else is) waiting for the letter... you might be amused by my experience yesterday.

Biometrics Tech: "Please place your right hand on the surface."

Obediently, I place my hand on the bio capture surface. But it's my LEFT hand.

Bio Tech, patiently: "The other one please, the right hand."

I do so, thinking... augh! Never mind the 'Life in the UK Test'; how will I get to stay with my husband and live here... they'll think I don't know my left from my right!

HOWEVER... I do it flawlessly at re-entry points!


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I am really happy as I received my biometric letter today. So just after 2 and a half months of applying. I noticed the date of the letter as the 23rd if Jan, so it does not leave much time. We will travel more than 3 hours tomorrow just to get it done. So relieved!


----------

